# Seeking Guidance



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

I was raised in Sigonella, Sicily in march of 2011 and as a result of getting out of the military was inactive. Recently in attempts to get active again was reinstated and and now in he holding lodge of the Jurisdiction of  Oaklahoma. Now I am in search of a PHA lodge in the DFW area but have had no luck. I've reached out to few lodges I was able to look up but have had no luck in return. Can I get some assistance in this?? 


Also as I have been away from masonry for some time I see that it is a "common" practice to examine brothers visiting a lodge? What does that entail exactly? Want to make sure I'm ready in all aspects if that makes sense?? Due to the fact that I was in a military lodge at the time I wasn't able to learn much after I was raised and have been away from masonry for some years now.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 16, 2017)

Under what GL were you initiated in Sicily ?


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 16, 2017)

I was raised under the MWPHGLoOK


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 16, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> Also as I have been away from masonry for some time I see that it is a "common" practice to examine brothers visiting a lodge? What does that entail exactly?


Hey Brother, me again. Whenever visiting a lodge where no one knows you you will be asked questions that you should know from your proficiency from the EA, FC, and MM. Also you will have to show a valid, up to date dues card from a lodge recognized by the Grand Lodge over the lodge that you want to visit.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Warrior, Happy Easter Bro.

The "me again" suggests this.has been addressed in another thread ?

Bro Alfred; lodges are run by volunteers, so be persistent. If I was you, I'd rejoin your mother lodge and connect with guys who initiated you to look for an advisor.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 16, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Hi Warrior, Happy Easter Bro.
> 
> The "me again" suggests this.has been addressed in another thread ?
> 
> Bro Alfred; lodges are run by volunteers, so be persistent. If I was you, I'd rejoin your mother lodge and connect with guys who initiated you to look for an advisor.



As far as guys who initiated me they are no longer actively connected with the mother lodge or active at all for that matter. Others I have no way of getting in contact with them as we were stationed in SIgonella, Sicily in 2011. None are still stationed over there and the ones who I was able to contact are either inactive or currently deployed right now so contact is limited and they wouldn't be able to do much for me as I tried for a couple years now to pay my dues through my mother lodge so Tha I can be reinstated. So that option is not viable for me. I've been speaking mostly with my father who is a 33rd who seems to think I have nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 16, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Hey Brother, me again. Whenever visiting a lodge where no one knows you you will be asked questions that you should know from your proficiency from the EA, FC, and MM. Also you will have to show a valid, up to date dues card from a lodge recognized by the Grand Lodge over the lodge that you want to visit.



Proficiency for MM? I was intitiated as an EA had to prove proficient then I was passed to the degree of FC had to prove proficient then I was raised to the sublime degree of MM. 


Participated in an initiation because we were a military lodge other than that I've never sat in lodge. Mind you I was raised march 19, 2011. 

I believe it was already uploaded to the site but I currently possess a valid dues card.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 16, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Hey Brother, me again. Whenever visiting a lodge where no one knows you you will be asked questions that you should know from your proficiency from the EA, FC, and MM. Also you will have to show a valid, up to date dues card from a lodge recognized by the Grand Lodge over the lodge that you want to visit.



Proficiency for MM? I was intitiated as an EA had to prove proficient then I was passed to the degree of FC had to prove proficient then I was raised to the sublime degree of MM.


Participated in an initiation because we were a military lodge other than that I've never sat in lodge. Mind you I was raised march 19, 2011.

I believe it was already uploaded to the site but I currently possess


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 16, 2017)

Pops basically told me know my 3 words, how to 'work in', they may ask a couple questions from the lecture but if you trip over something don't worry about it. 

I don't know how true or untrue that is but he told me he never has had to deal with an examination but that I shouldn't stress over it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 16, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Hi Warrior, Happy Easter Bro.


Same to you Brother!


Alfred Taylor said:


> I don't know how true or untrue that is but he told me he never has had to deal with an examination but that I shouldn't stress over it.


It depends on the jurisdiction and the particular lodge as to how tough that they make an examination. A valid dues card goes a long way.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 16, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Same to you Brother!
> 
> It depends on the jurisdiction and the particular lodge as to how tough that they make an examination. A valid dues card goes a long way.




I know nothing about Texas or its lodges so only time will tell. I guess


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 16, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> I know nothing about Texas or its lodges so only time will tell. I guess


Good luck Bro.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 16, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> Pops basically told me know my 3 words, how to 'work in', they may ask a couple questions from the lecture but if you trip over something don't worry about it.
> 
> I don't know how true or untrue that is but he told me he never has had to deal with an examination but that I shouldn't stress over it.



Sounds like good advice...


----------



## MarkR (Apr 17, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> Pops basically told me know my 3 words, how to 'work in', they may ask a couple questions from the lecture but if you trip over something don't worry about it.
> 
> I don't know how true or untrue that is but he told me he never has had to deal with an examination but that I shouldn't stress over it.


A visitor examination can vary by location, but I wouldn't sweat it too much.  Most places are happy to accommodate visiting brethren.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 17, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Sounds like good advice...





MarkR said:


> A visitor examination can vary by location, but I wouldn't sweat it too much. Most places are happy to accommodate visiting brethren.


True!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 17, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> Proficiency for MM? I was intitiated as an EA had to prove proficient then I was passed to the degree of FC had to prove proficient then I was raised to the sublime degree of MM.
> 
> 
> Participated in an initiation because we were a military lodge other than that I've never sat in lodge. Mind you I was raised march 19, 2011.
> ...


Brother if you haven't paid dues since 2011 then i'm afraid your dues card is not current.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 17, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> Proficiency for MM? I was intitiated as an EA had to prove proficient then I was passed to the degree of FC had to prove proficient then I was raised to the sublime degree of MM.


Not every jurisdiction requires the MM proficiency.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 17, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> I tried for a couple years now to pay my dues through my mother lodge so Tha I can be reinstated.


The best thing for you to do would be to contact the Grand Secretary of the MWPHGLoOK- he should have your records & be able to help you get back into good standing. Once that happens, you can look into transferring to a Texas Lodge.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 18, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Brother if you haven't paid dues since 2011 then i'm afraid your dues card is not current.



I recently contacted the GL of Ok paid dues and was reinstated and demited to the Holding lodge of the jurisdiction. I haven't been active since 2011. Maybe there was a slight misunderstanding???


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm not sure exactly which thread it is on as I am still learning the site but can someone tell this Brother which thread I had my current dues card posted on??


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 18, 2017)

Brother Tsylor I was in holding Lodge #300, Oklahoma Jurisdiction, I went thru the same process a coupla years ago. I found a new Lodge in Sacramento, as I wasn't familiar on what to do, but the transition to a new Lodge and Jurisdiction was very simple, make sure u are in good standing with your current Lodge which is the holding Lodge, then you have to be aggressively active on trying to find a new LOdge to call home....I say this on my own experience..You will never forget being an Oklahoma Mason but that's why they call you a Traveling Man. Remember this one thing Brother you pay your dues to a holding lodge you are active, you got a dues card from the MWPHGLOK. and it's got a raised seal on it it's all good.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 18, 2017)

There are a few Prince Hall Lodges in the Dallas Fort Worth area, go to MWPHGLTX, that's a start...


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you. I was able to get put in touch with a PM out here in Texas that was able to point me in the right direction. Made a couple phone calls and everything has been put in motion. Sounds like all I need to do on my part is to keep aggressively trying to find a new home lodge and I will be good to go.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 18, 2017)

Keep grinding Brother, we everywhere regardless of our affiliation....SMIB/G\


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 18, 2017)

hope u don't mind me asking was your father in the military???


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes he was the navy.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 18, 2017)

I am from CA. Vacaville to be specific


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Not every jurisdiction requires the MM proficiency.


Here in Kentucky is not a requirement unless you are going through the chairs. Once you become Junior Warden you have six months from the initiation date to do your proficiency or get removed from the chair.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 18, 2017)

We might have to hook up when you come back to California young Master Mason... Welcome to the forum....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 18, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Here in Kentucky is not a requirement unless you are going through the chairs. Once you become Junior Warden you have six months from the initiation date to do your proficiency or get removed from the chair.


In OR it is required, in NM it is not.  Our lodge changed our bylaws last yr and made it a requirement for any of the 3 pillar offices.  IOT be eligable for election you must have your MM profeciency

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 19, 2017)

So


acjohnson53 said:


> We might have to hook up when you come back to California young Master Mason... Welcome to the forum....



Sounds like a plan. 


Thank you


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 20, 2017)

Good luck in your journey.

As for the proficiencies, those are what legally verifies you as a mason along with your dues card. Those exchanges are a test in Lodge when being examined. If you visit a lodge where no one can vouch for you, you will be asked certain thing and you must do them a certain way as you've done them before.

I visited a lodge and had to recite the tyler's oath, arrange two tools in three different positions and go through the grips and words.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 20, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> As for the proficiencies, those are what legally verifies you as a mason along with your dues card. Those exchanges are a test in Lodge when being examined. If you visit a lodge where no one can vouch for you, you will be asked certain thing and you must do them a certain way as you've done them before.
> 
> I visited a lodge and had to recite the tyler's oath, arrange two tools in three different positions and go through the grips and words.


Great explanation.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 20, 2017)

You could ask in the Bridge Builder group as well. There are several PHA brothers in there from the Dallas area that could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 20, 2017)

I just had to go through the grips and words and it was all good after that.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 20, 2017)

That's all good, but always never leave your Jursdiction and join a new jurisdiction with out making good on your dues. When submitting your demit a good secretary will always follow up on your demit. in other a Brother never leaves his past unattended...


----------



## MRichard (Apr 20, 2017)

Is it even possible to join a new jurisdiction if you are not in good standing?


----------



## David Duke (Apr 20, 2017)

MRichard said:


> Is it even possible to join a new jurisdiction if you are not in good standing?



Not if done right. 


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## MarkR (Apr 21, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I visited a lodge and had to recite the tyler's oath, arrange two tools in three different positions and go through the grips and words.


We don't expect anyone to memorize the tyler's oath.  We use it on a "repeat after me" basis after we've already satisfied ourselves by other examination.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 21, 2017)

MarkR said:


> We don't expect anyone to memorize the tyler's oath.  We use it on a "repeat after me" basis after we've already satisfied ourselves by other examination.


Interesting. For us it is part of our MM memory work.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 21, 2017)

MarkR said:


> We don't expect anyone to memorize the tyler's oath. We use it on a "repeat after me" basis after we've already satisfied ourselves by other examination.





Brother_Steve said:


> Interesting. For us it is part of our MM memory work.


Just shows how different jurisdictions can be.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 21, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Just shows how different jurisdictions can be.


True. I wasn't knocking MarkR though. I have heard that some require it, others read it and some don't even utilize one.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 21, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I have heard that some require it, others read it and some don't even utilize one.


Yeah, it is utilized here.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 21, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> That's all good, but always never leave your Jursdiction and join a new jurisdiction with out making good on your dues. When submitting your demit a good secretary will always follow up on your demit. in other a Brother never leaves his past unattended...




That was the very first thing I did prior to even trying to get information about any lodges here in Texas. Was under the impression that that was a no brainer??


----------



## goomba (Apr 21, 2017)

In my original jurisdiction the Tylers Oath isn't used.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 23, 2017)

very well said Brother....


----------

